# 3rd Times A Charm



## emt83 (Nov 20, 2008)

A little bit about me, new to emtlife. I work in a hospital as a business associate. I graduated from EMT school in last May 2008, and I have failed the Nat Cert 2 which means I have one more chance before a 24hr remedial is needed. My question is that I have been out and not studying for 5 mths and just now decided to fight for it and not let it get me. Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 20, 2008)

emt83 said:


> A little bit about me, new to emtlife. I work in a hospital as a business associate. I graduated from EMT school in last May 2008, and I have failed the Nat Cert 2 which means I have one more chance before a 24hr remedial is needed. My question is that I have been out and not studying for 5 mths and just now decided to fight for it and not let it get me. Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!!



Study and practice!


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 20, 2008)

What area(s) are you lacking in? It's my understanding the NR discloses which categories you didn't do too well in when you fail. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JB42 (Nov 20, 2008)

As BossyCow said, study and practice. You have taken it twice and know what to expect, try to use that to your advantage. There are certain catagories that they ask more questions from than others and while I can't remember them someone on here might. Wait, one is OB. Good luck with your exam!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 20, 2008)

If you really concentrate and work hard you will be ok, but you must not procratinate.  Start studying now and the couple of days before the exam drive yourself to the local library where you can study for hours at a time uninterrupted.


----------



## phabib (Nov 21, 2008)

Study is all I can think of.

From my test, a lot of the question were which treatment is the highest priority. The way I thought of it was always in the ABC order. That usually helped. Also knowing what signs constitute an immediate life threat when you come across them during your head to toe. Knowing to stop and immediately treat those. 

Other than that, just go through all your basics. Signs and symptoms of shock, cardiac, allergic reactions, spinal injury, internal bleeding, breathing emergencies. Know you BPs, heart rates, skin color, and mental status for each (for early onset and full blown symptoms).

Know all your procedures for airway. What to do if it's blocked. When to put in an oral vs. nasal, or a non-rebreather. Know the perfusion rates for each and the L/min of oxygen you use for each one. When to suction and how.

Alright, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. Good luck to you. The fact that your giving it another try already tells a lot about you. I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 21, 2008)

National Registry no longer gives scoring ratio in areas high or low. As the computer administers a set number of questions in areas. 

Most Basic candidates fail written in the areas of CPR, airway ventilation versus oxygenation, O.B. and medical emergencies. 

As others described study, this real study time with dedicated amount of time. Be sure you can answer the objectives fluently that is found in the front of each chapter in your text. 

Good luck,

R/r911


----------



## reaper (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually NREMT will give you a report that will break it down by sections. All they will tell you is if you were "passing, near passing, or below passing" in each area. I have seen it time and again, that someone will study only the ones that they did bad on. Then, when they retest, they will fail the sections that they passed the first time.

The best thing you can do is to study everything, just like you were taking it for the first time.

But, don't try to cram for a test, right before you take it. If you don't know it by then, then you most likely don't know it!


----------



## emt83 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thanks!!*

Hey everybody, thanks for the advice you all have given me. I will take all of your advice and suggestions with me in my studying and my test. I appreciate everything, and it is nice to know that emtlife is here, because not just any random person could answer these questions we ask and answer here. Thanks again!!


----------



## Tra (Nov 26, 2008)

the first time i took nremt i was so nervous i nearly puked, granted if i failed it ment i was gonna be on a duty rotation that put me on 24's every 3 days. 

the second time i took it i studied my tail off and the night before the test some... sea dads of mine (also paramedics) took me out and got me smashed.
i was no longer worried about the test as much as not puking on myself.

i scored an 88.......do what works for ya


----------



## whiteoleander28 (Nov 27, 2008)

well...in case the going out and getting trashed the night before approach doesn't work...I've found that recopying the important points from my notes and making flashcards and stuff helps a lot, at least I find I absorb info better when I actively write it down...in any case I'm sure you'll figure out soon what works best for you...good luck!


----------



## poppawilly (Nov 28, 2008)

the last test that i took and passed on had alot of senerio questions.  i recommend bushing up on signs and symptoms, normal range of vitals for all ages, and initial assessment.

ALWAYS remember this in this exact order.
1- bsi
2- scene safety
3- airway, breathing, and cirulation.

oh yea, my personal addition.  life over limb.


----------



## emt83 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will use them in my preparing except the getting trashed one lol. I have another question though, I have found emtb.com, but is there any more free study sites out there that are good and you do not have to pay for their information.


----------



## reaper (Nov 28, 2008)

Spend the money for a paid testing site. They have better questions. Is 20-30 bucks not worth it?


----------



## poppawilly (Nov 28, 2008)

> I have found emtb.com


good site.  while you are there, try the "registry review" and see how you do.  another site you might wanna do that is also free is prenhall.com/limmer.  prenhall offers practice questions for each chapter of the 10th addition of emergency care.


----------

